# Outback 250Rs



## funholiday (Jun 28, 2012)

Just joined today. I am pretty convinced on the Outback 250rs, but I have yet to see it in person and I am doing that tomorrow at Campers World in Madison, WI. I got a price of 26k from them, 21k from Lakeshore RV, and 20k from Holmen. I live near Milwaukee so these are somewhat reasonable drives. I have yet to see a photo of the interior with the slideouts in, I am curious about that. Anyone have one?

I am really attracted to the interior of the 250rs and the king bed. We have a toddler that likes to sleep with us.

I also looked at the interior of the bunkhouse Slingshot and I like the updated look of the interior but I know nothing about the company Crossroads. From what I can tell there is no real consumer reports for RVs. Anyone know anything about Slingshots? The interior wood looks a little cheaper, and I definitely like the outside appearance of the Outback 250rs better.

Also, is there an outside shower on the 250rs?

We now have a 2011 Jayco 17z. We bought it last May when we only had an SUV tow vehicle. Now we have a Tundra Crewmax, we want to upgrade as the 17z gets tight and there is virtually no room for clothing storage. Anyone know someone in the market for a like new 17z







?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We have the 2011 250RS. When the slides are in, you can open the fridge door most of the way. It's enough to load it fine. You can access all the cupboards. You can't open the doors under the dinette enough to slide the drawers out. If you have to access those drawers, you can lift the seat cushions. That accessibility was important to us, as we can't open the side slide where we park our trailer. You can also use the bathroom fine, which is nice on the road sometimes. Some models require partially extending the slide, to open the bathroom door.

We've been quite happy with the quality and useability of our 250RS. We're heading out in the morning for a four day weekend!


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

We have the 2012 250rs and love it. There isn't an outside shower but there is the camp kitchen which we have used that more than we ever used the outside shower on our old trailer. You can still access the fridge and bathroom when the slides are closed, it is a little tight getting in/out around the fridge but it's possible. I have to load up the trailer with the slides in because we don't have enough room. We just found it important to be able to get into the bathroom so that if we need to stop we can just pull over and not have to take the slide out. There are some trailers that you need to have the slide out to access the bathroom. I also really liked the amount of room that the bunks have, I found that the mattresses were wider than a lot of the other bunkhouse trailers and have more head room so it doesn't feel so claustrophobic (not sure if I spelled that right)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you are set on the 250Rs, grab your quote from Holman and head over to General RV in Huntley IL (west of Chicago). Ask for Mark Checkly and tell him that Chris from Outbackers.com sent you. They matched my quote from Holman +$500 and kept me from having to waste time from driving to Ohio. In addition, I have a local dealer should any warranty work be needed.


----------



## Mr Outback (Jun 25, 2012)

duggy said:


> We have the 2011 250RS. When the slides are in, you can open the fridge door most of the way. It's enough to load it fine. You can access all the cupboards. You can't open the doors under the dinette enough to slide the drawers out. If you have to access those drawers, you can lift the seat cushions. That accessibility was important to us, as we can't open the side slide where we park our trailer. You can also use the bathroom fine, which is nice on the road sometimes. Some models require partially extending the slide, to open the bathroom door.
> 
> We've been quite happy with the quality and useability of our 250RS. We're heading out in the morning for a four day weekend!


Hello we just bought a 2012 250RS used any info you can tell me would be great for maintenance up keep. Do I have to tighten the cables on the rear king slide, when its out the bottom ones seem lose?? What about the rails on the dinette slide any grease or something to keep them clean? Also need an equalizer hitch what size and brand do you recommend.

Thanks so much and keep on camping....


----------



## scott1k (Sep 29, 2010)

We purchased our 250RS from Dicks RV in Durand, WI for $500 more than Holman's quote. No way I could drive to Ohio for $500.00. You can do much better than the local price you got.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

funholiday said:


> Just joined today. I am pretty convinced on the Outback 250rs, but I have yet to see it in person and I am doing that tomorrow at Campers World in Madison, WI. I got a price of 26k from them, 21k from Lakeshore RV, and 20k from Holmen. I live near Milwaukee so these are somewhat reasonable drives. I have yet to see a photo of the interior with the slideouts in, I am curious about that. Anyone have one?
> 
> I am really attracted to the interior of the 250rs and the king bed. We have a toddler that likes to sleep with us.
> 
> ...


funholiday,
Welcome to the site. Good luck with the purchase of the new Outback!
crunchman


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

We are the proud owner of a 2011 model brand new. For some reason at the local dealership everyone was buying the 2012's and leaving the 2011 behind (they had only one) We compared the 2 and besides the front nose colour difference, we couldnt find one difference between the 2.

The price was right, lowest in Western Canada and picked it up June 8th. Still has the full warranty like a 2012, etc. So really dont know why everyone was passing it up

Finally going camping for 10 days atarting august 9th. Due to a new job dont have much holidays, and by the time would have a month of camping in.

We upgraded from a rockwood roo 21RS which was a great trailer with the rear bed slide, but noticed with a family of 5 we were outgrowing it fast.

Im impressed how muhc room is inside because of the side slide and how much cupboard space we have compared to our old one.

Just found these forums today, so Im sure I will be checking stuff out here alot.

Anyone have any tips and tricks before our maiden voyage, maybe some things that a person knows from using it, etc


----------



## EastCoastCamper (Jul 29, 2012)

I just got my 250RS and LOVE IT!! Having some figuring out to do though,.... what could you store in the compartment under the outdoor kitchenette?? It's as flat as can be and the bottom is made of steel so im affraid to put something in there end get it to rust out.... And can you play the speakers outside but not inside, like at ngiht when the kids are in bed and you want to enjoy somemusice otuside. The door windows arnt frosted in mine and I find it very awkward gettign out of the shower righ tin front of the door, what did you guys use to cover the door windows?

Like I said just a few things to figure out but mand I love the camper ...lots of storage and easy to haul!!

ECC


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

EastCoastCamper said:


> I just got my 250RS and LOVE IT!! Having some figuring out to do though,.... what could you store in the compartment under the outdoor kitchenette?? It's as flat as can be and the bottom is made of steel so im affraid to put something in there end get it to rust out.... And can you play the speakers outside but not inside, like at ngiht when the kids are in bed and you want to enjoy somemusice otuside. The door windows arnt frosted in mine and I find it very awkward gettign out of the shower righ tin front of the door, what did you guys use to cover the door windows?
> 
> Like I said just a few things to figure out but mand I love the camper ...lots of storage and easy to haul!!
> 
> ECC


Took us a while to figure out the indoor/outdoor speakers as well but if you hit the volume button a couple times the "Fade" comes up and you can switch it to only inside or outside or both. We were worried about the windows on the doors as well but on ours you can't see in during the day so the only time we need to be careful is at night when it's easy to see in.


----------

